# What is your dream wedding dress



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

What is your wedding dream dress? Well in the near future I plan on getting married of course and well I wanna see ideas of course this is just for fun.
My style is princess and strapless none of that old timey dresses.:wink:

Brigitte - by Maggie Sottero
This dress is just amazingly beautiful
Cambria Marie - by Maggie Sottero

Krystalyn Marie - by Maggie Sottero

Emme - by Maggie Sottero

So what are some ideas you like Maggie Sottero is my fav designer and Vera wang.


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lucky you getting to choose a wedding dress. I loved the whole shopping for the dress experience. I'm with you i had to have the big princess dress. Mine was by Sincerity and was pretty big. Had a winter wedding so wanted it to sparkle like frost!! I was told that When we were stood at the alter with our backs to everyone my dress sparkled so much. Still got my dress nearly 3 years on and even put it on for our first anniversary lol. Loved my dress to bits. You looked at the Hollywood Dreams designs? They are usually stunning.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

While I'm not so sure i ever want to get married, I DO have my dress picked out if I ever change my mind!!
Victorian trading Co. - www.victoriantradingco.com - Debussey Gown


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not getting married, but I do like Shalise by Maggie Sottero


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a real simple kind of girl, I want to get married on the beach and a simple dress is the way I want to go. I like something along these lines:

Ivory Bridal Gowns by Nicole Miller

Ruffle Mermaid Gowns by Nicole Miller


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine was my dream dress  I can't get to photos of it at work, but it's in the desktop photo thread in this section


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I want a cotton wedding dress, something cool and flowy..Like dashygirl, I would love to get married on a beach. 

Something like this...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is me in mine...


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

This is the dress I want. Alfred Angelo... Find the perfect Wedding Dress, Bridesmaid Dress, Prom Dress, Flower Girl Dress or Mother of the Bride Dress at Alfred Angelo. in the cobalt blue color. If it comes up red, its the blue in the second to last row on the right hand side.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Woot excellent thread *grin*

You say the word wedding and I start bouncing off the walls :twisted: I actually ordered my dress about a month ago:


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I want a camo or black dress. I hate white, its just so BLAHHH.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i already have mine, please forgive the wrinkles, thats how they gave it to me!










































here is a direct link so you guys can see a better pic of what it looks like
VSM7045-T - by Sottero & Midgley


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

lacyloo said:


> I want a camo or black dress. I hate white, its just so BLAHHH.


Camo? As in like hunting camo?
I Googled it, this is what came up! Definitely different!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You have to really have the right skin tone to pull that one off... I'd be all washed out...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am a big fan of dresses with lots of fluff. I tried on some form fitting, non fashy lace dresses and I looks aweful, because Im skinney and have no curves. I was at one point looking, found the perfect dress a few years ago, but no the perfect person lol. It was a v neck halter, balerina type about a foot of fluff on each side lol. I would go into the dressing room sideways because I hated pushing it thru the door way. I am inlove with a form fitting bodice and a bottom that isnt clingy. I have along way to go before my boyfriend asks me, I am hoping in a from now year though. The dress is the first think I am going to look for.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Soo pretty girls. 
I figure you only get to wear gowns twice. Prom and your wedding. (Hopefully only one wedding dress!) 
You have to go all out. Big and extravagant. 
Bryan, my fiance of 3 years now, has to up my prom dress.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

dashygirl said:


> Camo? As in like hunting camo?
> I Googled it, this is what came up! Definitely different!


More like this but with a little bling :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thought I would bring up the link below. Tho I know a very large percentage of people would not qualify (per say as to the reasons as to why you're supposed to wear a white wedding dress), I've decided that I will stick to the classic white wedding gown.

White wedding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

